# Pens



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Well for a bit of a change and a challenge from Glenmore, here are the finished pens. These are the first kits that I have come across that the center band presses onto the brass tube, and that you have to remove part of the wood to allow them to fit tight. Two are in sugar maple and one in cherry, thanks Glenmore for sending the kits and wood.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Those are Beautiful, Pete. You did a great job on them. Glenmore deserves a few brownie points too.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Great job Pete glad to see you got them done. They were pain in arse for me. Now that I know what to do with them they will be on my next list order. As for you George I'll talk to you later for calling me a brown noser.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

To Glenmore:


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

You guys are hilarious

Ed......


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Pete those are great looking pens. You really did them justice. Great job.

As for Glenmore he is not a brown noser. Shucks no. Suck up maybe but not a brown noser.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

"Sure and it's a brave fellow to call a man with a 58" chest a brown noser or suck up!"


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

BernieW said:


> Pete those are great looking pens. You really did them justice. Great job.
> 
> As for Glenmore he is not a brown noser. Shucks no. Suck up maybe but not a brown noser.



Huh tough crowd.  And Mike that is a sixty chest and growing. :'(


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I can only think of one word to describe those pens Pete, ELEGANT.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Pete

As usual your work is great. Beautiful job!
John


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Glenmore said:


> Huh tough crowd.  And Mike that is a sixty chest and growing. :'(


Umm, what about the gut?


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Now that is hitting below the chest.  Lets get off this subject and look at them amazing pens that Pete made.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent Pete, great looking pens!

Corey


----------

